# i phone 5 deal of the year



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

just bagged a megga deal from orange put my notice in with orange last week and requested the pac code.

just now ive rang up orange asking what deal they will do me on 2 i-phone 5's 

ok here is the deal 

1 i-phone 64 gb in black for me at £46 a month, unlimited tex and calls and 2gb internet

1 i-phone 32gb in white for my wife at £36 a month, unlimited tex and calls and 1gb internet 

as a valued customer for over 10 years all i had to pay was the upgrade fee for my wifes phone which was ONLY £109.99 and were saving £15 a month on the new tariffs 


anyone beat that deal


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Cheeky bugger that's awesome


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

For £46 a month you could have got a sim free phone and a sim only contract. 

Will have saved you £££££'s


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Good deal.

I had been a valued customer for 9 years regularly having bills of £50 + and they wouldn't even match Tescos deal last year on the 4s.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Wingnuts said:


> Cheeky bugger that's awesome





jonnyMercUK said:


> For £46 a month you could have got a sim free phone and a sim only contract.
> 
> Will have saved you £££££'s





Matt. said:


> Good deal.
> 
> I had been a valued customer for 9 years regularly having bills of £50 + and they wouldn't even match Tescos deal last year on the 4s.


basicly ive had my 64gb phone for free saving me about 200quid


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

O2 can't even take orders yet my time with them is at an end very soon


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not a iphone fan boy and for me this deal looks like nothing special 46pm ...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I saved a TON of money on an iphone 5.....


I realised it's cr*p and didn't buy one... that's like £500 odd saved right there!!!


:lol:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

jonnyMercUK said:


> For £46 a month you could have got a sim free phone and a sim only contract.
> 
> Will have saved you £££££'s


Usually I'd agree with this.

Assuming its a 24month contract you're minimum spend is £2077.99

Buy the 2 iPhones comes to £1298 which leaves £779.99 for network costs. Average that out across 24 months & 2 phones and you'd need to find a tariff for under £16.50 per month to start saving.

If you're a light/moderate user, you probably could make a reasonable saving, but if you use a fair bit of data and/or calls it ends up balancing itself out


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> I saved a TON of money on an iphone 5.....
> 
> I realised it's cr*p and didn't buy one... that's like £500 odd saved right there!!!
> 
> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I saved a TON of money on an iphone 5.....
> 
> I realised it's cr*p and didn't buy one... that's like £500 odd saved right there!!!
> 
> :lol:


+1 :lol:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I will beat that.

I got a free upgrade to the 64 GB Black, keeping my existing 12 month contract for £51pm but I get discount so will be only paying £36pm.

I'm getting £300 for my existing phone so the total outlay over 12 months including phone contract is...£136 or 11pm 

Its cheaper for me to upgrade than just get a Sim-Only deal!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Isn't it bonkers that we are all so reliable on smart phones these days and are willing to pay £30 plus a month for the priviledge. It's crazy that we carry around £400 pound + in our pocket everyday.
Wouldn't be without one though
Edd


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

free upgrade for me 64g unlimited calls,text and data £36 a month


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> free upgrade for me 64g unlimited calls,text and data £36 a month


Who are you with thanks derek


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How are people getting an iPhone5 for free especially the 64gb version?

Looking at Orange they do the cheaper 4s 64gb on a 24 month @£36pm contract and still want £220 for the phone. 

It is always new customers get the best deals. 

I always thought the pricing on Apple phones and contracts were very rigid in pricing? 

What am I missing that some are saving £500-600 over others? 

Genuine offers or porkie tellers? 

£1300 over 2 years is mental for a mobile phone.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> I think I will beat that.
> 
> I got a free upgrade to the 64 GB Black, keeping my existing 12 month contract for £51pm but I get discount so will be only paying £36pm.
> 
> ...


12 month contract??? who's that with ???


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> How are people getting an iPhone5 for free especially the 64gb version?
> 
> Looking at Orange they do the cheaper 4s 64gb on a 24 month @£36pm contract and still want £220 for the phone.
> 
> ...


lets see the evidence first


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> I think I will beat that.
> 
> I got a free upgrade to the 64 GB Black, keeping my existing 12 month contract for £51pm but I get discount so will be only paying £36pm.
> 
> ...


That doesn't come close to covering the cost of the phone let alone line rental costs.

The 64GB is £700.

How is that possible?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm done with iPhones on contract. It's a rip off. Been on 02's Giffgaff for 6 months now. Paying £10 month for 250 mins, unlit texts and unlit Internet.
I was on the £45 month contract before and regularly had bills of £70+


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Could never see 02 honouring a deal like that n ive been with them about 10 years too.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

12 months with Vodafone. 

how its possible.... God only knows. Was amazed when I saw the price of "Free" pop up with I went through the upgrade page, not only free but against all colour/sizes of IP5


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

iPhone 5 said to fit perfectly in your hand... where that big pile of money used to be 

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> I'm done with iPhones on contract. It's a rip off. Been on 02's Giffgaff for 6 months now. Paying £10 month for 250 mins, unlit texts and unlit Internet.
> I was on the £45 month contract before and regularly had bills of £70+


Ive been looking at the GifGaf deals, do you have to remember to renew your pay as you go at the end of each month, or is there an automatic renewal option?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

LeadFarmer said:


> Ive been looking at the GifGaf deals, do you have to remember to renew your pay as you go at the end of each month, or is there an automatic renewal option?


They've just introduced automatic renewal.
You can also earn £5 for every person you get to activate a new sim.
It's a no brainer.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> 12 months with Vodafone.
> 
> how its possible.... God only knows. Was amazed when I saw the price of "Free" pop up with I went through the upgrade page, not only free but against all colour/sizes of IP5


Vodafone want £500 for the 64GB on a 12 month contract at £36 per month and that only allows 300mins and 500mb data according to their site.

Vodafone were always bad for upgrades and far better for new customers.

They used to always send the in demand phones out to new customers ahead of upgrades as they were desperate for custom.

There is something wrong somewhere if you can get a £700 phone on a 12 month contract and only pay £432 back in total.

Makes absolutely no sense at all.

If it was that cheap everyone will have a iPhone 5 but the deals I'm seeing are massively different to that.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think we need proof of some of the amazing claims. 

Anyone willing to post a screenshot with the order cost?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Who are you with thanks derek


Tmobile been with them even when they were 
one to one


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

When ever you are going to upgrade your phone never push the option to upgrade always pick the option to leave them and you get a better deal that way


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> They've just introduced automatic renewal.
> You can also earn £5 for every person you get to activate a new sim.
> It's a no brainer.


Sounds a good deal. But am I right in thinking GifGaf aren't releasing any nano sims for a good few weeks/months?


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Hasan1 said:


> When ever you are going to upgrade your phone never push the option to upgrade always pick the option to leave them and you get a better deal that way


thats what i did last week and rang back asking what they can do for me :thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

I call custard lol


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> When ever you are going to upgrade your phone never push the option to upgrade always pick the option to leave them and you get a better deal that way


Not always the case proven by my numbers. The best thing to do is look at both and see which is best


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

£12.90 with three for 200 mins, 5000texts and unlimited data, phone for £599 for 32gb one


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> Not always the case proven by my numbers. The best thing to do is look at both and see which is best


But your deal is with your phone going for 300 I'm keeping mine the good part on your deal is the 12 months and your very lucky to have that did not think any componies did 12 months any more


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I think we need proof of some of the amazing claims.
> 
> Anyone willing to post a screenshot with the order cost?


Mine was over the phone as I sed so can't do a screenshot sorry


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> But your deal is with your phone going for 300 I'm keeping mine the good part on your deal is the 12 months and your very lucky to have that did not think any componies did 12 months any more


Even if you ignore the money I am getting for my phone its still a very good deal. Way better than I would get as a new customer. Thus its not always best to leave. Sometimes yes...sometimes no

Vodafone do 12m contracts on all loads phones.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Rob_Quads said:


> Even if you ignore the money I am getting for my phone its still a very good deal. Way better than I would get as a new customer. Thus its not always best to leave. Sometimes yes...sometimes no
> 
> Vodafone do 12m contracts on all loads phones.


I never send leave. I sed go to the options as you want to leave then they give you a better deal I've been with tmobile for 15 years even when they were 
One to one


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Ipay (get it?!) for phone out right and then just bundle my existing sim in, or transfer it across to this new sim card when it does come out. I'm on £26 a month through O2 with 30% friends &family discount. I will sell my 4S for £300+ and I only got this phone for a tenner last December so will be £200 for the 5 for me @ £26 a month.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

aldouk said:


> Ipay (get it?!) for phone out right and then just bundle my existing sim in, or transfer it across to this new sim card when it does come out. I'm on £26 a month through O2 with 30% friends &family discount. I will sell my 4S for £300+ and I only got this phone for a tenner last December so will be £200 for the 5 for me @ £26 a month.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Are you sure O2 has not put nothing up yet how do you know that i spoke to business team today been O2 and before o2 no deals yet


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

Phoned Vodafone & asked for PAC code as I'm out of contract & got a call back 4 hours later offering me 600 minutes, 100 picture messages, 3000 texts & 1 Gb of data for £10.25 per month. Then called Apple & purchase a 326Gb phone for £599. Think I'm saving around £200 over the two years of one of their online 'normal' contracts.
Vodafone were so helpful & even arranged for one of my sons to get onto the same contract. Just wish that their technical support was as good as their sales.....

As above, no screenshots as it was done over the phone.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I was previously with O2 up to the release of the 4s.. I went to upgrade with them for the 4s, having been with them for 10 years..!!! 

They offered me phone for £99. Unlimited txt unlimited calls and 500mb data.. £46. I asked for PAC code.. Never got any offers...!!!

Contacted Vodafone.. Got phone free.. Unlimited txt and calls and 750 mb data.. All for £30.60...

Apparently unless you are classed as a gold user, 1000 + minutes and txt a month paying the top monthly tarrif you get little.. I don't know how try that is but I'll never go back to O2... At present Tesco's are doing great value tarrifs way cheaper than anyone else..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my mum and girlfriend are both on tesco network/O2 and the service is awful.dropped calls,straight through to answer machine when the phone is on and with signal,receiving texts messages hours after they have been sent.i would never recommend tesco,there customer service is a ****ing joke as well.god awful network provider.great contracts,but after that forget it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I think we need proof of some of the amazing claims.
> 
> Anyone willing to post a screenshot with the order cost?


Some of the deals already posted ain't that hard to get hold of...

http://www.three.co.uk/Store/Phones/iPhone?intid=3mainhprbn579

Three are willing to do the phone for free as well.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a sim free iphone and got a 3 contract with 5000 texts, unlimited internet and 300 minutes for £12.90 a month. I barely use minutes so that suits me. Over a prolonged period I find this way much more beneficial


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Some of the deals already posted ain't that hard to get hold of...
> 
> http://www.three.co.uk/Store/Phones/iPhone?intid=3mainhprbn579
> 
> Three are willing to do the phone for free as well.


If you read back the claim was a 12 month contract at £36 per month with a free 64GB iPhone 5.

The 16GB is £530 the 64GB in £700.

The contact you are showing is 16GB for 24 months.

Comparing like for like your deal is paying £80 for the phone, the 64GB is £170 more so that is already a £250 swing.

Another year at £36 is £432 with makes the contract £682 of a difference.

I would say that is huge. Far better than half your price.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

If you read I said "some of the deals on here" in reference to posts such as "How are people getting an iPhone5 for free especially the 64gb version?" and "I don't believe people have got these deals" etc.

I actually posted the URL from the 64gb deal but it seems to just bring you to the iPhone5 main page.

And like I said Three were willing to do the 64gb for free and that's without negotiating on the price of the contract.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hasan1 said:


> When ever you are going to upgrade your phone never push the option to upgrade always pick the option to leave them and you get a better deal that way


I always ask to be put through to customer retentions as want my pack code, guy today said wait till stock in the deals will improve is going to email me soon when deals improve after in stock:thumb: , or he said he could take more from me know


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> If you read I said "some of the deals on here" in reference to posts such as "How are people getting an iPhone5 for free especially the 64gb version?" and "I don't believe people have got these deals" etc.
> 
> I actually posted the URL from the 64gb deal but it seems to just bring you to the iPhone5 main page.
> 
> And like I said Three were willing to do the 64gb for free and that's without negotiating on the price of the contract.


im sure i can smell something :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

evogeof said:


> im sure i can smell something :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> If you must know Quidco offer £100 cashback on The One Plan (makes the 64gb free and you get some change).
> 
> And spending around £300 a month with Three allows me to negotiate on contracts


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> evogeof said:
> 
> 
> > im sure i can smell something :lol::lol::lol:
> ...


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Babestation is expensive to call.


Sounds like somone is talking from experience.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> DMH-01 said:
> 
> 
> > Babestation is expensive to call but i like to call gay chat instead  .
> ...


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

I have another 12 months on my contract before I can upgrade


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

How did you end the contract early then? I'm paying £45 for unlimited text but like huge amount of mins and so much data.....on a iPhone 4 and still no best plan offer yet? Starting to feel I'm getting rinsed here and fancy ringing them up to end or reduce my contract down?

Any suggestions?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have found the perfect item for those nutters who will be sleeping outside the apple stores.










http://www.sleepingbagsuits.co.uk/musucbag-classic-adults-black.html


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

silverback said:


> i have found the perfect item for those nutters who will be sleeping outside the apple stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to say a hosepipe :lol:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Joking aside thats awesome, I hate sleeping bags as like to 'starfish' and cant in the cocoon bags but this would be ideal


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I had a look on the O2 site about the tariffs, looked ridiculous tbh...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Spoony said:


> I had a look on the O2 site about the tariffs, looked ridiculous tbh...


Guy said they will improve after they get stock


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Ordered a white one there just now.

Canny wait.

Went for white as my car is white and so is my ipad.

Yes im [email protected] as **** hahaha


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> i have found the perfect item for those nutters who will be sleeping outside the apple stores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so have I


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> I think we need proof of some of the amazing claims.
> 
> Anyone willing to post a screenshot with the order cost?












I'm on 20% discount at the moment although moving to 30% once this goes through.
Even with 20% its still only an outlay of £489 with 30% its £428


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> I'm on 20% discount at the moment although moving to 30% once this goes through.
> Even with 20% its still only an outlay of £489 with 30% its £428


Whats this?

Im sure its not a 12month contract?

So for 51£ per month for 24 months is £1224 (Twice the cost of the phone)

even with 30% off you are still at £856 which is £200 more than the phone?

Where is the good deal?

*I'm assuming we are talking about contracts and buying sim only?

**Just noticed it is 12 months, not bad then.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Technically its slightly longer than a 12 months contract as I was able to upgrade before the end of my existing 12 months contract (thus the end date in october)

This is a phone upgrade from my existing 4S


----------

